# Spam?



## freshi (30 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe da eine Frage.

Ich habe zb ein Portal wo Lauter autohändler ihr geschäft vermarkten können und das gratis. Einfach ein Portal wo alle autohändler inserieren können gratis.
Darf ich mir Autohändler raussuchen und sie anschreiben ob sie interesse haben bei mir zu inserieren. 
ISt das Spam. Würde ich da was verbotenes machen.
Wie Sieht das aus per Mail, per Post oder per SMS aufs firmenhandy.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich finde es nicht als Spam da es ein angebot zu gunsten des empfängers ist und das ohne Kosten für Ihn

Danke euch

lg rene


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam?*

Klar ist das SPAM.
Ist ja von den Leuten nicht angefordert. Und eine Geschäftsbeziehung hast Du zu den Leuten ja auch nicht.


----------



## freshi (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam?*

Auch per Post. Mit einen Info Blatt?

Bekomme ja Täglich auch zb Billa Werbung die ich nicht möchte.

Per Post könnte ich es zusenden?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam?*

Unangeforderte Werbung ist immer PFUI - egal, auf welchem Weg die zum Opfer kommt.


----------



## freshi (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam?*

Wollte mich nur erkundugen ich möchte keinen auf den geist fallen.
War nur eine gutgemeinte Idee von mir. 

Aber dann Lass ich es.
Danke Dir.
Aber eins interessiert mich nun schon

Billa, Spar  Fressnapf, Ike usw machen das wöchentlich. Habe immer was im Briefkasterl.
Könnte ich da klagen wie gesagt ist ebenso unerwünscht. Oder haben die ein monopol das sie das dürfen.


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam?*

Wie die rechtliche Lage genau ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Ärgern tun mich die anderen auch.


----------

